# Twister is in Labor and on Cam :D



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Twister's ligs went around 5am, she had me up all night! Looks like it's going to be soon: http://www.livestream.com/phoenixrisingfarm :ZZZ: :leap:

I am hands on and help my does, if that bothers you then please don't watch. Just an fyi


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

AHHHH! =D


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Pushing!! Come on girl!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's pushing!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

BABY OUT BABY! OUT!!    

Whoo hoo Twister!! (love the name btw!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

well I missed it!! ANd the cam isn't loading on my PC right now so I can't even see mama and baby!  LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Baby is very active and healthy! Congrats Ashley!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... :leap:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Right after I posted my computer crashed so I didn't see the birth. A huge congratulations on your doe! :stars:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I missed it too


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She did good, baby had a big forehead so I helped pull once there was no progress. 
Here is a pic:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Soooo cute!! :stars: Congrats!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sooo precious!!!!!! Boy or girl?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...adorable...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Of course she didn't pass her placenta last night and around 11pm I checked on her and found she had a dead mummified kid coming out. It took soe work to get him and the placenta out so cross your fingers for twister right now.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness...what a cute face!  Congrats! Hope Twister makes a full recovery. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh so sweet!!

Praying for Twister :hug:


----------

